# Kaya is lethargic and not eating?



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

Need a little help, my dog has not been eating and is very lethargic for two days now. A week a go Kaya stopped eating, drinking a lot of water and vomiting so decided to to take to vet and she performed multiple test and x-rays. No obstruction but she did notice her stomach was irritated because of how thick the walls were. She advised me possible Addison disease. She took some blood samples and prescribed her some med's also gave her a cortisone shot on Friday. Put her on strict diet chicken, rice and water. She was back to her old self saturday, like nothing ever happened. Spoke to the vet and I was advised that their was no sign Addison disease in her results. Cool I thought but as of last night she stopped eating again, vomiting and being lethargic again. Called vet waiting for response. Any advise on what it could be.

Prescribed:
Sucralfate every 8 hrs.
Pepcid 1 pill before eating

Thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

humm could it be something like pancreatitis or colitis? Since this seems to be a recurrence from her last episode I would do the same treatment as before and change over to a bland diet and make sure she stays hydrated with pedialyte. Don't let her drink tons of water give it to her in small amounts but try and keep her hydrated. That is why using a syringe with no needle you can pedialyte in her mouth along with small amounts of water. If she does not want to eat do not force her and you cold always use beef or chicken broth for added calories.
That is what I would do if it was my dog and then follow up with the vet. I hope she feels better soon!! :hug:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Please keep us posted on Kaya.


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

max also stop drinking water but is finally eating fine with the bland diet Chicken and rice. Is taking Max back to the dr in am to see why he isn't drinking water but did boil him a beef cube and drank it find but won't drink water? he don't like the pedialite at all!! turns his head and runs when he see the syringe coming at him.. I crush up ice and he will eat ice but not drinking water? Any ideas?? he is getting over with a case of hook worms now could this be a reason why he isn't drinking?


----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry for the late update but it has been tough for us but we have found out what was wrong with our Kaya and the news was not good. She was suffering from canine lymphoma and unfortunately we had to stop her suffering on Sunday the 20th. Our family is devastated but we are happy to have enjoyed having her as part of our family for the past 5 years. We knew she was special when we rescued her from the pound. Its tough but we looked back at the joy she brought our family and we were blessed. So love them because you never know when its their time. Thanks for the advise and help.

Lymphoma in animals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









Kaya and our boy Ace


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Rest In Peace Kaya, She is a gorgeous dog!, she is now in a better place, and I hope Ace is alright, I hope he is not too depressed, death is a devastating situation....I am sorry. =(


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow! My sincerest condolences to you and your family. R.I.P. Kaya.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I am so so sorry for the loss of a truly loved member of your family. People come on to this site asking for help, and we give our advice and say our prayers that it's nothing serious. God works in mysterious ways, damn mysterious sometimes, I know. She will see you again. I didn't know your pup personally, like everyone's pup on thie site, but throw in a story and attach it to a photo, and it CRUSHES me everytime this happens. Rest in joyous Peace Kaya.


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that! I lost 2 dogs to Lymphoma and they both happened quickly. Again I am sorry for your loss!!


----------

